# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Đám cưới tặng nhau quan tài - dam cuoi tang quan tai

## yeuhanoi

*Ngoài một số văn hoá truyền thống quen thuộc của người Cơtu như: Lễ hội Ăn mừng lúa mới, lễ cưới hỏi... đồng bào Cơtu còn có tục biếu quan tài trong ngày cưới, một nét văn hóa độc đáo được đồng bào Cơtu gìn giữ từ bao đời nay.*
*
Phong tục độc nhất vô nhị
*
Theo một số già làng Cơtu cho biết, tục biếu quan tài (Trang) cho nhau trong ngày cưới của người Cơtu có từ rất lâu đời và còn tồn tại đến ngày nay. Người Cơtu coi đó như một món quà ý nghĩa của nhà trai dành tặng cho nhà gái, có thể xem như một vật cưới (sính lễ). Việc biếu quan tài được xem là một điều tốt đẹp, thể hiện bằng tấm lòng thành kính cả giữa người cho và người nhận. Do đó, sẽ tránh đi được những rủi ro trong cuộc sống, đem lại  những điều tốt đẹp, may mắn.

_Những chiếc quan tài mà người Cơtu thường biếu nhau trong ngày cưới_

Quan tài của người Cơtu được làm ra từ thân gỗ tròn, có đường kính từ 0,5 m trở lên, cắt làm từng đoạn vừa đủ cho một người nằm khi nhắm mắt xuôi tay. Thường thì có hai loại quan tài, một quan tài có hình trụ tam giác cân và quan tài hình trụ tròn. Mỗi quan tài đều có nắp đậy riêng, phần ở trên là quan tài bố (Trang Aconh) và ở dưới là quan tài mẹ (Trang Acăn). Trong đó, quan tài có hình trụ tròn thường không được chạm khắc hoa văn như quan tài hình trụ tam giác cân.

Để có được một quan tài hình trụ tam giác cân đẹp, độc đáo, mang đậm giá trị truyền thống, người làm quan tài (thường chỉ một người) phải có con mắt tinh tế về hoa văn, nghệ thuật về đục đẽo, chạm khắc và tấm lòng trong sáng, cống hiến sức lực để làm ra được một thành phẩm như mong muốn.

Theo già làng Bhriu Pố, ở thôn Arấh (xã Lăng, huyện Tây Giang, Quảng Nam),việc biếu quan tài làm quà trong ngày cưới của người Cơtu như là một tài sản quý chuyển giao từ nhà này sang nhà khác, từ người khoẻ mạnh cho người đang đau ốm, dưỡng bệnh.

Đây không phải là sự thể hiện có hàm ý mong cho người nhận quan tài sớm trở về với Giàng, mà là tình cảm cao quý để nhường cho người khác hưởng lại những gì mình cần nhất trong cuối đời. Đó là nét văn hoá, thể hiện tình cảm lối sống của người Cơtu. Bất kể người Cơtu nào cũng đều luôn biết được đây là văn hoá truyền thống có từ ngàn đời  già làng Bhriu Pố nói.

Người Cơtu quan niệm, quan tài chỉ được xem là quà biếu khi trong gia đình có tổ chức đám cưới hoặc đám hỏi giữa nhà trai và nhà gái. Theo đó, việc biếu quan tài được xem như của hồi môn, tức sính lễ bắt buộc trong ngày cưới. Tuy nhiên, ngoài dịp cưới không phải lúc nào cũng có thể biếu nhau bằng quan tài được, mà phải tùy trong từng hoàn cảnh cụ thể, tức khi nhà gái có tang lễ. Do đó, quan tài thường được xem là vật quý, có giá trị trong cuộc sống sinh hoạt của đồng bào Cơtu.

*Độc đáo tục Trzáo*

Tục Trzáo là một hình thức thăm hỏi giữa hai họ nhà trai với nhà gái vào dịp đầu xuân hàng năm. Thông qua cuộc thăm này, giữa hai gia đình, họ hàng đôi bên có thể nắm bắt được cuộc sống cũng như sức khỏe của nhau. Đây là một nét văn hóa rất độc đáo, được người Cơtu gìn giữ từ bao đời.

Đối với đồng bào Cơtu, dù giàu hay nghèo, hằng năm không thể quên tục Trzáo  thăm hỏi giữa cha mẹ hoặc anh, em trai với người con gái hoặc chị, em gái đã đi lấy chồng xa, lâu ngày chưa gặp. Trzáo có từ lâu đời, thể hiện tình cảm sâu đậm giữa họ hàng thân thích, giữa nhà trai và nhà gái.

_Đồng bào Cơtu ở Quảng Nam luôn giữ gìn bản sắc văn hóa của mình không bị mai một_

Theo già làng Bhriu Prăm (86 tuổi, nguyên Chủ tịch UBND huyện Đông Giang, Quảng Nam), hiện sinh sống tại thôn Bhờ Hôồng 1, xã Sông Kôn, Đông Giang cho biết, từ xa xưa, tục Trzáo của người Cơtu đã được hình thành và thường đi kèm với điều kiện kinh tế của mỗi gia đình.

Theo đó, gia đình Cơtu nào khá giả thì một năm đi hai lần, còn gia đình nghèo thì đi một lần. Thông thường, thời gian đi Trzáo của người Cơtu thường bắt đầu từ đầu tháng 6, (tức giữa năm đối với nhà đi hai lần) và cuối năm (tức ngày xuân) đối với gia đình đi một lần.

Trzáo thường chỉ bên nhà gái (tức cha mẹ thăm con gái, anh em trai thăm chị hoặc em gái) đến nhà trai và ở lại nhà trai một ngày. Mỗi lần đi Trzáo, nhà gái phải chuẩn bị những đồ ăn, thức uống như một lễ cưới nhỏ của người Cơtu. Đặc biệt, trước khi đi nhà gái phải mang theo tấm xà-lùng làm quà tặng cho nhà trai (đây được coi như một nét văn hóa đặc trưng bắt buộc).

Mỗi lần đi Trzáo, nhà gái sẽ không thông báo cho nhà trai biết trước, vì điều tế nhị ngại bên nhà trai lo lắng, chuẩn bị mọi thứ gây phiền hà. Theo quy luật của tục Trzáo, nếu nhà trai không nhận nổi Przáo (tức quà của tục Trzáo) vì hoàn cảnh khó khăn, thì nhà trai sẽ mang toàn bộ quà này đến nhà chị hoặc em gái của mình để xin phần hỗ trợ lo cho nhà gái (người Cơtu gọi đó là Víh Chna). Còn nếu lo được thì thôi, nhưng sau đó nhà trai cũng thường đem phần quà này sang nhà chị hoặc em gái của mình như một dịp để báo tin.

Cũng có ở một số vùng người Cơtu, trước khi làm Trzáo họ thường thông báo, định ngày tổ chức. Để đảm bảo cho ngày tổ chức không rơi vào thế bị động, cách thời điểm tổ chức khoảng nửa tháng, hai bên gia đình vận động thanh niên trong làng đến giúp, vào rừng sâu săn bắt cá, thịt thú rừng để làm quà, chiêu đãi họ hàng. Theo tục lệ của người Cơtu, thường thì nhà trai cho nhà gái những con thú 4 chân như: thú rừng, heo, bò, trâu, ngược lại, nhà gái đem gà, vịt, cơm nếp sôi, rượu cần, đến ăn mừng.

Khi đêm đã về, nhà trai mời họ hàng thân thích về nhà mình quây quần bên mâm rượu, đồ ăn do nhà gái đem qua. Có những câu hát lý cũng được bắt nguồn từ mâm rượu ấy, mọi người đối đáp với nhau, thêm tình anh em thắm thiết. Thông qua việc Trzáo, nhà trai thường thể hiện tình cảm của mình đối với nhà gái bằng các hình thức chiêu đãi tiệc tùng, của cải. Điều đặc biệt, mỗi lần tổ chức đi thăm như vậy, nhà gái thường ít khi xin xỏ quà cáp hay ngỏ ý xin bất kỳ vật có giá trị nào từ nhà trai.

Ngày nay, theo xu thế hội nhập, nhiều nét văn hoá của đồng bào Cơtu (trong đó có tục Trzáo) đang dần bị mai một trong đời sống mới. Tuy vậy, nhiều bậc cao niên vẫn thường hay nhắc nhở con cháu rằng, Trzáo là một tập tục đẹp, có ý nghĩa cao quý về mặt tình cảm; không mang tính chất lãng phí hoặc mê tín dị đoan, mà Trzáo là một cầu nối tình cảm thân thiết giữa con người Cơtu với nhau.

----------


## Mituot

Hjc đúng là lắm tập tục khó hiểu thật

----------


## Woona

Hay thật với họ là may mắn còn với mình trong ngày vui như thế ko nên mang 
những vật tượng trưng cho điều ko tốt ra

----------


## jhonnyboy

đúng là nhiều tập tục kỳ lạ
mình nghĩ điều đó có nghĩa là chú rể sẽ chịu trách nhiệm đến cuối đời cho cô dâu  :cuoi1:

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Quan tài nhìn mộc mạc nhờ 
Tập tục khó hiểu thật

----------


## ngoxuanvu

Lần đầu tiên mình nghe thấy tin này . Quả là lạ lùng . KHông thể hiểu nổi

----------

